# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Τροποποιήσεις πακέτων, αυξήσεις τιμών καρτοκινητής Wind και Q

## nnn

Η WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ Τηλεπικοινωνίες Α.Ε.Β.Ε. ανακοινώνει για τους συνδρομητές F2G την επέκταση του bonus 2GB με διάρκεια 7 ημέρες έως 31 Μαρτίου 2019, κατά την πρώτη νέα είσοδο στην πλήρως αναβαθμισμένη myF2G εφαρμογή και εφόσον έχει προηγηθεί μία ανανέωση τις τελευταίες 60 ημέρες.

Επιπλέον για όλους τους συνδρομητές F2G, νέους και υφιστάμενους, συνεχίζεται μέχρι 31 Μαρτίου 2019 η προσφορά Log & Win που αποδίδει δωρεάν 150ΜΒ ή 20 λεπτά προς όλα τα δίκτυα ή 30 λεπτά προς WIND/Q ή 20 SMS προς όλους ή 30 SMS προς WIND/Q, με διάρκεια 7 ημέρες. Η προσφορά ενεργοποιείται αποκλειστικά μέσα από το myF2G app ή το myF2G.gr και είναι διαθέσιμη μία φορά ανά 7 ημέρες και εφόσον έχει πραγματοποιηθεί τουλάχιστον μία (1) ανανέωση οποιασδήποτε αξίας τις τελευταίες 30 ημέρες.

Επιπλέον για υφιστάμενους και νέους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής F2G, παρατείνονται μέχρι 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2019:

    το bonus 600ΜΒ για 15 ημέρες στις ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας αξίας 12€
    το επιπλέον bonus 500MB για 30 ημέρες που αποδίδεται σε κάθε ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας αξίας 10€ και άνω μέσα από το myF2G app ή myF2G.gr

Επιπλέον για τους συνδρομητές Q, συνεχίζεται να παρέχεται bonus κατά το πρώτο login στην myQ εφαρμογή που προσφέρει δωρεάν 2GΒ με διάρκεια 7 ημέρες, έως 31 Μαρτίου 2019, καθώς και το δωρεάν bonus 1GB και 1000’ προς Q με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες, που προσφέρεται κατά την 1η ανανέωση του μήνα από 10€ και άνω μέσα από το myQ.gr /myQ app έως 31 Μαρτίου 2019.

Από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019 τροποποιούνται τα παρακάτω πακέτα καρτοκινητής προς διεθνείς προορισμούς για υφιστάμενους και νέους συνδρομητές F2G, WIND Card και Q. Πιο συγκεκριμένα μεταβάλλεται η τιμή των πακέτων που προσφέρουν ενσωματωμένη χρήση προς Αλβανία /Ιταλία / Κόσσοβο / Μαυροβούνιο / Σερβία / ΠΓΔΜ, Βουλγαρία, Βουλγαρία (σταθερά), Γεωργία, Ρουμανία, Κίνα, Ρωσία, Φιλιππίνες από 4,44€ σε 5,30€ και η διάρκεια τους ορίζεται σε 4 εβδομάδες. Για το πακέτο που προσφέρει ενσωματωμένη χρήση προς σκανδιναβικές χώρες (Σουηδία, Νορβηγία, Δανία, Φιλανδία ) μεταβάλλεται η τιμή του από 5€ σε 5,30€ και η διάρκεια του ορίζεται σε 4 εβδομάδες. Για τα πακέτα που προσφέρουν ενσωματωμένη χρήση προς Κύπρο, Μ. Βρετανία και Γαλλία και Γερμανία, Ουκρανία, Πολωνία, ΗΠΑ και Καναδά, Αίγυπτο, Τουρκία, Νιγηρία, Συρία, η διάρκεια τους ορίζεται σε 4 εβδομάδες και η αξία τους παραμένει αμετάβλητη.  Ο ενσωματωμένος χρόνος ομιλίας, η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης αλλά και το βήμα χρέωσης των ανωτέρω πακέτων παραμένουν αμετάβλητα.

Από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, για όλους τους νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής F2G, WIND & Q card τροποποιούνται οι χρεώσεις κλήσεων προς όλους τους Εθνικούς προορισμούς από 0,0124€/ δευτερόλεπτο σε 0,0135€/δευτερόλεπτο. Εξαιρούνται οι κλήσεις προς όλους τους μη γεωγραφικούς προορισμούς. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης παραμένουν αμετάβλητα.

Επιπλέον από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, για όλους τους νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής Q τροποποιείται η χρέωση αποστολής γραπτών μηνυμάτων (SMS) προς Ελλάδα και προς Διεθνείς προορισμούς από 0,19€/ SMS σε 0,25€/SMS.

Από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, τα παρακάτω πακέτα καρτοκινητής δεν θα είναι πλέον εμπορικά διαθέσιμα για νέες ενεργοποιήσεις για τους συνδρομητές F2G & WIND card:

*Πακέτο*
 *Διάρκεια*
 *Κόστος*

             1,2 GB
             30 ημέρες
             7€

             2 GB και bonus 500 MB για 15 ημέρες
             30 ημέρες
             8,5€

             100 SMS προς όλους και 200 MB
             30 ημέρες
             7€

             600 λεπτά και 600 SMS προς WIND/Q και 200 ΜΒ
             30 ημέρες
             7€

             200’ προς όλους & 200 MB
             30 ημέρες
             7€

             300’ προς όλους, 200’ προς WIND/Q και 100ΜΒ (διατίθεται αποκλειστικά για ενεργοποιήσεις από το myF2G App)
             30 ημέρες
             7€

             300’ & 100 SMS προς όλους και 600’ προς WIND/Q αποκλειστικά για ενεργοποιήσεις από καταστήματα WIND / Public
             30 ημέρες
             8,5€



Οι συνδρομητές που έχουν ήδη ενεργοποιήσει τα παραπάνω πακέτα έως 10 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, θα μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον ενσωματωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας, SMS και MB μέχρι την λήξη ή την κατανάλωσή τους.

Από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, ανακοινώνεται επίσης η εμπορική διάθεση των παρακάτω νέων πακέτων για τους συνδρομητές F2G & WIND Card.

*Πακέτο*
 *Διάρκεια*
 *Κόστος*

 			1 GB και bonus 200ΜΒ εφόσον η ενεργοποίηση είναι στο myF2G app ή F2G.gr
 			30 ημέρες
 			8,5€

 			300’ & 100 SMS προς όλους και 600’ & 100 SMS προς WIND/Q αποκλειστικά για ενεργοποιήσεις από καταστήματα WIND / Public
 			4 εβδομάδες
 			8,5€



Η κατανάλωση των λεπτών των ανωτέρω πακέτων γίνεται με ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης τα 3 λεπτά και στη συνέχεια με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.

Από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019, μεταβάλλεται η ελάχιστη αξία ανανέωσης για τους συνδρομητές F2G & Q. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η ελάχιστη αξία ανανέωσης αλλάζει από 5€ σε 10€ και οι συνδρομητές F2G μπορούν να ανανεώσουν από 10€ και άνω μέσα από το myF2G app και το myF2G.gr και αντίστοιχα οι συνδρομητές Q μπορούν να ανανεώσουν από 10€ και άνω μέσα από το myQ app και το myq.gr. Επιπλέον από την ίδια ημερομηνία, μεταβάλλεται η ελάχιστη αξία ανανέωσης για τους συνδρομητές WIND Card από 10€ σε 12€.

Ανακοινώνεται επίσης, η από 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2019 μεταβολή της μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμης υπηρεσίας αυτόματης ενεργοποίησης του πακέτου 200 λεπτά προς όλους και 200 ΜΒ για 30 ημέρες και κόστος 7€ στην 1η ανανέωση 10€ κι άνω ανά ημερολογιακό μήνα. Συγκεκριμένα οι συνδρομητές F2G που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι, θα λαμβάνουν αυτόματα 400 λεπτά & 40 SMS προς όλους, 400 λεπτά & 400 SMS προς WIND/Q και 750 MB με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες και κόστος ενεργοποίησης 10€, στην πρώτη ανανέωση 12€ κι άνω ανά ημερολογιακό μήνα. Οι συνδρομητές θα μπορούν να διαγράφονται από την υπηρεσία με δωρεάν αποστολή SMS της λέξης ‘OXI’ στο 1237. Από τη στιγμή της διαγραφής δεν παρέχεται η δυνατότητα επανεγγραφής στην υπηρεσία αυτόματης ενεργοποίησης του πακέτου.

Από 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2019,  τροποποιείται το μη εμπορικά διαθέσιμο σχήμα Free2Talk που παρέχει 300 δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα, στις δύο (2) πρώτες ανανεώσεις αξίας από 10€ και άνω κάθε ημερολογιακού μήνα, με τετραμηνιαίο τέλος επέκτασης προσφοράς 8€ στην 1η ανανέωση από 10€ κι άνω.  Συγκεκριμένα, το τετραμηνιαίο τέλος επέκτασης προσφοράς αλλάζει σε 10€ και θα εφαρμόζεται αυτόματα στην 1η ανανέωση από 12€ κι άνω, ενώ τα δωρεάν 300 λεπτά ομιλίας προς όλα τα δίκτυα στην Ελλάδα θα αποδίδονται στις δύο (2) πρώτες ανανεώσεις αξίας από 12€ κι άνω ανά ημερολογιακό μήνα. Ταυτόχρονα με την καταβολή του τέλους, συνεχίζουν να αποδίδονται αυτόματα και δωρεάν 500ΜΒ για 30 ημέρες.

Σε όλες τις παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ και τέλος καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας. Αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος προγραμμάτων και υπηρεσιών στο www.wind.gr.

H WIND διατηρεί το δικαίωμα τροποποίησης ή/ και τερματισμού ή ανάκλησης όλων των παραπάνω εμπορικά διαθέσιμων πακέτων/προσφορών ή/και της μετατροπής των σχετικών όρων ή/και τροποποίησης των ανωτέρω προσφορών, ακολουθώντας την προσήκουσα διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των συνδρομητών, όπως εκάστοτε ορίζεται από την κείμενη νομοθεσία και το ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο της ΕΕΤΤ. Οι συνδρομητές των ανωτέρω προγραμμάτων, εφόσον επηρεάζονται, έχουν το δικαίωμα να διακόψουν αζημίως  τη σύνδεσή τους εντός δύο μηνών από την εφαρμογή των ανωτέρω τροποποιήσεων.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερωθείτε από την ιστοσελίδα της WIND www.wind.gr ή την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών WIND/ καρτοκινητή, καλώντας 13800 (0,25€/ κλήση).

*Πηγή : Wind*

----------

